
Verizon’s Mobile ‘Supercookies’ Seen as Threat to Privacy - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/26/technology/verizons-mobile-supercookies-seen-as-threat-to-privacy.html?_r=0
======
PhantomGremlin
We had a big discussion of this not too long ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8890170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8890170)

But that was based on something on the EFF website. The good news here is that
the NY Times has picked it up, not just on the web but also in their print
edition.

I pay Verizon over $200 per month for cellphones for me and my family. Verizon
shouldn't be allowed to double dip. If they want to make money tracking me,
then they can give me the phones for free. I'd probably accept that deal.

I agree with those in the article who say we should reclassify broadband
providers as common carriers. Otherwise it's never ending "whack a mole" as
these greedy oligopolists try to think of new ways of monetizing us.

------
tracker1
If Verizon is in use in Europe, does this then violate EU law?

